# Flute Player Here



## BunnieXO

I really enjoy playing my flute. I first played flute when I was in the 6th grade (that was 11 years ago). I've been playing it evere since. I haven't played it much, but I really want to pick back up and play some new music. I want to meet other flute players. If you play other instruments please state them. Where can you find music for flute players?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I enjoy to play fipple flutes . For one of these I can make a scabbard (as for a sword) and carry it slung at my side comfortably and always at the ready . Ready for what ?


----------



## david johnson

Visit music publisher sites for their flute music listings - Carl Fischer, JW Pepper. My main instrument is trumpet, but I taught instrumental music for 40 years.


----------



## Buxtehude

I don't know where you live, but I consistently recommend to my clients that they investigate participation in community bands and other local non-professional ensembles. For the most part, expectations are reasonable and participation is worth more than performance, which, in any case, only improves with practice.


----------

